# Inca jointer. What model is this?



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Someone has this for sale? What model do you think it is and how much is reasonable? Is it inca 570?


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

May not be a 570. Maybe 560 for 550. The green
means it's Swiss-made generally. Some people say the
Swiss ones are better than the French but I've owned
Swiss and French INCA stuff and it's all equal as
far as I'm concerned. The later French machines 
do have some welcome design refinements here
and there.

It's hard to tell without looking at the machine in person.
The 550 560 and 570 are pretty similar. Some of 
the later ones had Tersa cutter heads.

Worth $400-$800 in my opinion.

I have a 570. It's a useful and accurate machine.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://incawoodworking.blogspot.com/


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought it was going to be $120 but I was told wrong and it was $220. The type has 343.190.03 and built in 1983. It is the 220v and the guy told me it was the industrial model.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Loren for all the info you shared with me.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wish I could find deals like that here! I would buy that machine in a minute perfect for a fine finish.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think they are dual/voltage generally. I have never
heard of an "industrial model" INCA though there
was a much larger jointer/planer and a few other
INCA badged artifacts which may never have made 
it to N. America.

There was a smaller 8" jointer so maybe that's
the non-industrial model by the seller's reckoning.

INCA machines are light industrial class at best. They
absolutely will not handle the abuse of shop 
gorillas working in an industrial setting. I've owned
a bunch of INCA machines. They are great for one
or two sensitive craftspeople to use.

I have a 570. I believe it is dual-voltage, meaning the
switch and motor can be switched back and forth
with no additional parts required. It is set up
for 110v.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah I only had $120 on me because I saw it on a trading site on Facebook and she thought it was $120 so I gave it to the guy and said Ill be back with the other $100. Someone donated to the church to sell for their yard sale to raise money for a mission trip. I wish I could have plugged it up and made sure it worked but it is 220. The guy said it worked and all so I trusted him. I had never heard if them until I saw it last night on the trading site. I'm ready to get off work and try it out.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Loren, do you know who made them in France?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a steal.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I suspect, having examined KITY machines that they
were made in proximity.

INCA stands for Injection Cast Aluminum. The company
got into making band saws because it had made up
some castings for a toolmaker that went belly-up
so INCA finished the band saws and developed
their own approach to making accurate smaller 
woodworking machines.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I did not know that Kity was made in France near Strasbourg, I always thought that they were German.
Now they are owned by Sheppach

http://www.scheppach.com/no_cache/fr/produits/produits-expose-sommaire/categories/kombinations-maschinen.html


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

KITY tables are very similar to INCA parts and
the anodizing looks the same. KITY is generally
lower end, using stamped steel parts where INCA
has a lot more precision castings. I think the 
injection casting method allows parts to be made
in a way that they require minimal machining.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

What the KITY brand is being used for today is
different from the stuff that I think was made
by the same French maker as INCA, at least
partially.

KITY did make some heavier machines too. What
we have here in the states though is mostly 
variants of light but versatile hobby machines
including a couple of 5-in-1 combos. INCA 
dealers would often sell KITY as well.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

On a French forum I found this:

http://www.incamachines.com/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's been unclear for several years whether any new
machines are being made. I believe the parent 
company is still around but the woodworking 
machine aspect of it seems to have become a
parts-only business.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

This has been interesting for me. You learn something new everyday. I need to learn a lot more than one thing a day though. I thought it was a deal just reading stuff over night and comparing the pictures online. It looks real good but needs a cleaning. Ill take a few pics during lunch and share. I'm excited because I had been looking for a jointer and figured it would be a while before I could get a decent one. After my research last night I thought it was a great deal. Thanks for everything.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

As I wrote above, Kity is now owned by Sheppach out of Germany and they still make wood working machines and they sale spare parts. 
I do not know where Kity are made.

http://www.scheppach.com/fr/produits/einzelansicht-fr/categories/kombinations-maschinen/products/kombinations-maschine-bestcombi-2000/backPID/produktuebersicht.html?cHash=a7fa3e3a44


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

It is Made in France, where I was also conceived and born.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

I plugged it up last night and it ran like a charm. I have never used a jointer or planer so I am going to have to watch videos and read. It needs a good cleaning so I will have do that.


----------

